# Tv Led Leader/Hairer 50" 50YCA se apaga led al salir el logo.



## alextuning15 (Abr 3, 2018)

Saludos a todos, es un placer escribierles para buscar solucoion a lo que describire. Les escribo por lo siguiente, un día luego de irse la electricidad y volver (normal ya en Venezuela) enciendo la TV y sale el logo y de repente pantalla en negro, cambio de toma de corriente y el mismo problema. Observando un poco viendo vídeos, manuales, tutoriales, foros, etc., observo que al colocar una linterna en la pantalla veo imagen, dije estos son LED o alimentación a los LED, comienzo la aventura de desarmar TODA la TV, reviso primeramente la PSU, en busca de capacitadores inflados, malas soldaduras o partes negras en los circuitos y con un multímetro vulgar y sencillo para algunos chequeos, al no ver nada, me voy directamente a la tira de 68 LED, realizo prueba a cada LED con mi multímetro en escala de continuidad, observando que 67 LED encendían y uno no. En ese instante me acorde que tenía guardado un LED DRIVER de mi antigua lámpara CREED de mi acuario y dije si se queman los led se quemen, realice la prueba con el cable que se conecta en la placa para percatar que no hubiera problemas con el cableado, de las 4 sección que divide la tira una sección no encendía, observe un vídeo probando esa tira y me percate que cada sección tiene dos puntos de contacto, uno al inicio y al final de cada sección (+ y -), volví a realizar la prueba de encendido en cada sección y todas encendieron, volví a realizar la prueba desde el cableado y todas encendieron, deje cada sección encendida 5 minutos para ver si se apagaba un LED o todos los LED de las secciones, que de feliz, vuelvo a realizar el montaje de TV, realizo encendido del TV y volvemos del principio. Ya todo montado y para no volver a desarmar todo, desconecte el cable de los LED del PSU y realizar prueba una sección a la vez para ver si esta enciende y todas las secciones encendieron. Y hasta aquí no he realizado más pruebas y no sé qué más poder hacer y menos con mu multímetro que no mide diodos. Dejo fotos de la PSU, Planos de la misma, tipo de led y la única herramienta que me está ayudando.

Saludos, espero su pronta ayuda.



Esquema del PSU
Telefunken TF-LED50S10T2 K-PL-L01 PSU


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2018)

Fijate si tenés los +30 V en la fuente .


----------



## alextuning15 (Abr 3, 2018)

Saludos DOSMETROS gracias por responder, no se si estaré haciendo algo mal o sera el cansancio, la frustración, el stress, no lo se, pero tengo la PSU desmontada, conecto el cable de alimentación 110V, mido tensión en el conector tiene 110 v en la opción en el multimetro de ACV, ahora, voy a medir la a lo que le llamas fuente a la pieza que se observa el la tercera foto arriba a la izquierda con la cinta amarilla, no me da ningún valor en ninguna selección en el multimetro llámese ACV, DCV, ahora, obligatoriamente tengo que tener la PSU instalada el la TV y conectar todas sus conexiones? para que esta me de valores en la fuente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2018)

Teniendo experiencia se puentea Stand-By con Power-On con una resistencia de 1kOhm , si no tenés experiencia trabajá con el tv armado , boca abajo sobre una mesa con un acolchado o frazada para no estropear ni mesa ni tv , el pie de apoyo fuera de la mesa.


----------



## alextuning15 (Abr 4, 2018)

Experiencia no tengo solo lo básico y no mucho, armaré la placa en el TV y probare todo instalado.

Ahora realizo el montaje de la placa en el TV conecto todos los conectores, enciendo la TV y cuando me doy cuenta los LED se quedaron encendidos, apago nuevamente para  acomodar los cables con sus respectivas cintas adhesivas, vuelvo a encender el TV y volvemos a lo mismo. Midiendo voltaje en las 4 lineas que van a los LED al momento de encender llega a 42 V y luego que se apagan los LED baja gradualmente hasta llegar a  32 V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

Poné una foto de la tv completa sin tapa


----------



## alextuning15 (Abr 4, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

Podria ser un falso contacto y al mover los cables se acomodó ...

Fijate si tenés los 30 V en la fuente , es la placa de la izquierda y debe estar indicado en algún lado , de masa tomás la chapa del chasis.


----------



## alextuning15 (Abr 4, 2018)

En el único lugar donde dice 30 es qui en la foto y son los de los LED que tiene una tensión de 32 V como te mencione. Y también revise tensión en el conector que se aprecia en la foto y todos me dan valores de 12v, 5v y 3v como se describe en la tarjeta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

E·l led que no encendía , lo cambiaste ?


----------



## alextuning15 (Abr 4, 2018)

No, el enciende.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

A ver si podés medir que tensión base-emisor tenés en Q19 a Q24


----------



## alextuning15 (Abr 5, 2018)

Si mencionas que pruebe el transistor D669AL 131 base-emisor con la selección en multimetro en diodo, lamento decirte que no tiene esa opción el multimetro y si mencionas que mida valor tensión V , marca ningún valor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

No , dije medir tensión DC, debería superar los 500 mV



DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver si podés medir que tensión base-emisor tenés en Q19 a Q24


 
P.D.: Ya se que estás en Venezuela , pero querés arreglar un tv caro y no estás dispuesto a gastar en un tester normalito ? O pedirlo prestado ?


----------



## alextuning15 (Abr 5, 2018)

Mi tester si mide DC (no se si haz  visto la foto del Tester) y no me da ningún tensión en ninguna de sus patas o como se le llame y el Fluke que me prestaban, no esta diponible en estos momentos. Y de comprar un tester , no compraría uno normalito, compraria uno que me mida diodos y capacitancia, pero en no futuro no muy lejano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Fijate si R121 (1k) tiene 5Vdc en un extremo y 2,5Vdc en el otro extremo

Fijate si en una pata de  R56 y R57 (100 Ohms) hay 5Vdc , y cuanto hay en la otra pata ?


----------



## alextuning15 (Abr 5, 2018)

R121 5 v y 2 v, R56 y R57 sin valores en ambos extremos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Me parece que tenés un falso contacto en los leds y entonces actúa el OVP (over-sobre voltaje protection)

Probá las tiras de leds desconectadas de la fuente (televisor desenchufado) y  conectados a ésto :


----------



## alextuning15 (Abr 5, 2018)

Es una falla / falso contacto en un LED, por eso esa sección no enciende y la placa activa el protector de voltaje como haz mencionado.

El modelo del LED  MOD 4020 de 3v 150ma - 200mA exactamente, no se ya que el multimetro redondea 2 o 1 (no da decimales), ya testeado con un voltaje de consumo de 48 V por cada sección de 17 LED. Ahora bien, lo bueno conseguir el LED y lo mejor reemplazarlo.

Y cómo se llama esa pieza que esta en el recuadro rojo, ya que al momento de desarmar los LED, la parte plastica que recubre eso, cayó, pero esa sección funciona perfectamente. Ahora coloco fotos de las tiras encendidas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Bien , parece que dice D69 , así que parece ser un díodo protector (rapido)


----------



## alextuning15 (Abr 5, 2018)

Ya creo que voy entendiendo un poco mas de electrónica:
las letras que aparecen en la placa seria:
R= Resistencia
D=Diodo
C=Capacitador
L=Linea
J=Jumper
U=Optoacoplador.
Y mas que después investigare.

Gracias Dosmetros, ahora a reemplazar el LED si lo consigo, pero de todas manera buscare la manera para comprar la tira completa que vende en Aliexpress para ese mismo modelo.

Si cambio el LED lo publicare por aquí mismo .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

L no será inductor ?

Es un led de medio Watt  , probá de soldar una resistencia de entre 15 y 33 Ohms en lugar del led quemado a ver si arranca


----------



## alextuning15 (Abr 5, 2018)

Lo de L lo dije por decir, por eso dije tendré que investigar mas .  Mañana conseguiré esas dos resistencias o vere si en una de las tantas piezas electrónicas viejas sin uso tienen esas resistencias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Si , total es para probar , podrias cortocircuitar el led malo para una prueba rápida 

Comprá algún led blanco smd de medio Watt y armala

 En componentes L es bobina-inductancia , L y N serían la entrada de línea y neutro , pero en un conector , no en un componente.


----------



## alextuning15 (Abr 6, 2018)

Ya retire el LED cortocircuitado con una vela y  conseguí este modelo por ML aquí en Venezuela.



Revisando ese tipo de LED smd 5730 no me va a servir, sobrepasa las medidas para realizarle el resoldado en el cátodo y ánodo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

Poniéndolo medio en diagonal ? Soldándole un alambrecito ?


----------



## alextuning15 (Jun 22, 2018)

Saludos de nuevo, como estan? volviendo al tema, se compró la tira nueva de led para ese modelo, se realizó la prueba a los 68 LED y todos encienden a la perfección,  se realizó la instalación y para sorpresa, vuelve a pasar el mismo resultado que con la tira de LED anterior, se enciende y rápidamente se apaga, ésto ya sería creo que  la tarjeta de alimentación, me podrían ayudar en éste caso. Realizando pruebas con el switch posterior que trae el TV en posición ON y el cable de alimentación en la toma de 110V (sin tocar el botón power) tengo una tensión de 32 V en todos led+ y al encender el TV por el botón power la tension llega a 51 v (allí es cuando enciende y se apaga los LED) empieza a caer la tension hasta llegar a 28 a 32 V. A lo que desconecto la alimentación eléctrica (switch off o desconectar el cable de la toma) empieza a bajar la tension hasta llegar a 0. No se si es normal eso o una falla en la placa.

Probando cada LED+ y LED- individualmente con la antigua tira led que le funciona una sección de los 68 LED y como pensaba la tarjeta no esta manteniendo la tensión de voltaje para que los LED se mantengan encendidos, se enciende los 17 LED y poco a poco se van atenuando o apagando. No quiere mantener encendida la retroiluminación, al encender el TV enciende los led y medio segundo después se apagan, como si estuviera actuando la protección. He revisado soldadura fría. He revisado los filtros inflados o descapacitados y reemplacé dos por tener rangos bajos de trabajo, uno de 1000uf 35V y otro de 470 uf 25Volt.
He comprado una nueva tira led. He medido valores en la conexión de los led+ y led-, me da unos valores 80 volt en cada uno de los led+ y va decayendo poco a poco hasta llegar a 32 volt, cada led+ alimenta 17 led de 3 voltios que sería un voltaje de trabajo aproximadamente de 51 volt cada led +.

Realizando nuevamente pruebas, el cual no estoy 100% seguro, he detectado dos MOSFET d4286 o están dañado o tienen fugas, en escala de diodo realizó la prueba punta negativa en drain y positiva en source me da un valor de 512, luego tocó con la punta positiva del tester el Gate vuelvo al source y tengo continuidad,  pero me di cuenta que si dejo rato las puntas conectadas va perdiendo poco a poco la continuidad hasta llegar a elevar el valor casi al valor inicial. El otro MOSFET realizó las pruebas anteriores y no me cierra el circuito entre drain y source. Voy a que un técnico para que me pruebe esos MOSFET y realizó las pruebas con un Simpson y me comenta que está bien. Ahora sí que no entiendo, me comentó que podría tener fugas al conectarlo en la placa o que revisara ( el cual no recuerdo que fue lo que me dijo) un rectificador o Resistencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2018)

*Alextuning15  ,* usted ya está tratando dicho televisor en éste tema , ha creado tres temas nuevos adicionales sobre lo mismo , lo he unificado.

Por favor respete las Normas y evite la sanción.


----------



## indalecio (May 23, 2019)

Buenos d*í*as*,* amigo*.* *¿P*udistes resolver el tema de tu televisor*?* *T*engo el mismo problema*.*


----------



## alextuning15 (Dic 26, 2019)

indalecio dijo:


> Buenos d*í*as*,* amigo*.* *¿P*udistes resolver el tema de tu televisor*?* *T*engo el mismo problema*.*


Saludos, todavía no he conseguido solución al problema, se reemplazo todos los LED y dos MOSFET y persiste el problema.

Realizando otras pruebas he verificado que tengo tres resistencias que están desvalorizadas, como muestro en la foto, estas son.
La R118 no tiene nomenclatura y en diagrama dice 510k y marca 186k, la segunda R50 de 200k (204) marca 150k y la tercera la R39 200k (204) marca 11.84k

En mis artefactos/trastes/basura electrónica no tengo la resistencia SMD de 510k y no he revisado muy bien las de 200k, en estos caso que se podría hacer.


----------



## yonny1968 (Abr 5, 2020)

Saludos a todos, es un placer escribierles para buscar solucoion a lo que describire. Les escribo por lo siguiente, un día luego de irse la electricidad y volver (normal ya en Venezuela) enciendo la TV y sale el logo y de repente pantalla en negro, cambio de toma de corriente y el mismo problema. Observando un poco viendo vídeos, manuales, tutoriales, foros, etc., observo que al colocar una linterna en la pantalla veo imagen, dije estos son LED o alimentación a los LED, comienzo la aventura de desarmar TODA la TV, reviso primeramente la PSU, en busca de capacitadores inflados, malas soldaduras o partes negras en los circuitos y con un multímetro vulgar y sencillo para algunos chequeos, al no ver nada, me voy directamente a la tira de 68 LED, conecte la alimentacion para ver cual parte de la regleta no pendia para chequear el diodo LED dañado, pero noce como sacar la regleta de los diodos del tv, alguen me puede explicar como remuevo laregleta para chequear los DIODOS, GRACIAS


----------



## frica (Abr 6, 2020)

Creo que desmontar la TV para extraer la tiras de LED es algo más complicado.

Para no complicarte la vida y averiguar si los LEDs del BackLight está bien yo te aconsejaría:

*¿backlight encience al desconectar la Fuente de alimentación de la MainBoard?*

Desenchufar la tv de la pared, desconectar el flex que va de la tarjeta electrónica de la Fuente de alimenetación (en adelante F.A.) a la mainboard (el flex que va de la F.A. al backlight – y que alimenta al backlight -- lo dejamos puesto). Encender la TV  y ver si el backlight se enciende (si no lo ves claro, deja la habitación a oscuras para ver esa iluminación del backlight) y permanece encendido. Si no se enciende es probable que la F.A. necesite *puentear ciertos pines* para que de voltaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2020)

En general al desconectar flex de T-Con o de pantalla (eso se hace con el televisor apagado y desenchufado), los led's encienden solos al enchufar el TV.


----------



## yonny1968 (Abr 11, 2020)

ya yo hice todo eso, hay dos parte de la tira de led que no enciende, por eso estoy pidiendo como sacar la tira completa para ver cuantos led estan dañado, por que no veo como sacar tira de los led, quien sepa, me puede explicar o  mandar un video, es que estoy reparando mi televiso, gracias


----------



## smarcano2005 (Jun 27, 2020)

viendo el caso del amigo alextunig15 yo tengo un tv del mismo modelo con la misma falla he podido ver tus comentario y me han favorecido por que estoy tratando de resolver también esa misma falla por igual
aquí les dejos la marca del tv en foto y la placa fuente


----------



## alextuning15 (Jun 27, 2020)

Si consigues un invert led tv universal como los que venden en Aliexpress modelo CA-233, te quitas el dolor de cabeza. No he solucionado el problema después de tanto tiempo y muchos foros y ayudas, ya lo último sería el IC, pero prefiero colocar el invert universal.


----------



## strangerven (Jul 5, 2020)

Buenas tardes alextuning15, mi tv Haier L32F6 LED presentaba tal cuál la misma falla que el tuyo. El prendía, salía la presentación de Leader y al segundo se apagaba la iluminación solamente. Lo desarmé y probé los leds con la misma fuente y funcionaron perfecto. Al armar, vuelvo a probar y  aparece la misma falla. Volví a desarmar y resultó ser un led que al hacerle presión con el dedo, entraba en corto y activaba la protección de la fuente, apagando todos los leds. Mi solución fue echarle un poco de flux liquido y un secador de cabello. Al volver a probar la fuente sólo con los leds prende sin problemas y al apretarlo con el dedo no entra en corto. Armé el televisor y ya está funcionando. Espero que sea de ayuda mi información. Saludos.


----------



## Serrano73 (Ago 13, 2020)

Buenas noches a todos, tengo el mismo problema con ese TV Haier 50yca, da el destello al prender y le pego el celular con la linterna y se ve la imagen, al medir voltaje en los pines de los led desconectados llega a 80 y despues cae a 32 V con los led desconectados ya he revisado todo y están dos diodos T4 que marcan continuidad por ambos lados.


----------

